# Is this black mold or algae?



## BettaF (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi everyone. I am a new owner of a betta fish and today while I was doing a partial water change I saw this black puffy things attached to some of my decoration. I could count at least 5 of them, I tried to remove by hand, but they are kind of attached to the surface. Does someone know if this is mold or some type of algae?
I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! In my opinion, you'll want to remove the decor and using fish safe cleaning methods, clean the decor.
Are you testing your water parameters? How often and what quantity are you doing water changes?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is anything in the tank natural? Driftwood or plants? Does the tank have a lid? Is it somewhere near an open window or door? The spores must have come in on something.


----------



## BettaF (Dec 1, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi! In my opinion, you'll want to remove the decor and using fish safe cleaning methods, clean the decor.
> Are you testing your water parameters? How often and what quantity are you doing water changes?


Thanks. I'll clean the decor.
I test the water every two days and partial change (50%) every week.


----------



## BettaF (Dec 1, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Is anything in the tank natural? Driftwood or plants? Does the tank have a lid? Is it somewhere near an open window or door? The spores must have come in on something.


Nothing natural, not yet. Would it help to have natural plants or driftwood? 
The tank have a lid and is away from the door and open window. All decor were aquarium safe and purchased in a pet store.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I was asking because if spores could have entered the tank you'd want to fix that.

However, after researching, I believe it is Black Beard Algae (BBA). You can in-tank spot kill with hydrogen peroxide. Use a pipette and turn off the filter for, I believe, 30 minutes. BBA should turn pink. Here's more information Identify and Beat Black Beard Algae (In just a few days!)


----------



## BettaF (Dec 1, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I was asking because if spores could have entered the tank you'd want to fix that.
> 
> However, after researching, I believe it is Black Beard Algae (BBA). You can in-tank spot kill with hydrogen peroxide. Use a pipette and turn off the filter for, I believe, 30 minutes. BBA should turn pink. Here's more information Identify and Beat Black Beard Algae (In just a few days!)


Thanks for the information. I am following the procedures and hopefully soon this will be gone. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Let us know how things go


----------



## BettaF (Dec 1, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> Let us know how things go


Sorry for the time to give news. So I tried hydrogen peroxide in different ways and didn't work. Then I did a complete water change and manualy removed this black thing. It was soft and kind of a slime texture. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

How is/are your fish?


----------



## BettaF (Dec 1, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> How is/are your fish?


She is good. The water conditions was/is good, only this dark weird thing started to appear. After I removed it didn't showed up again.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey just to follow up on your former question, yes having plants can definitely help with algae as they eat up the nutrients the algae would otherwise eat


----------



## BettaF (Dec 1, 2020)

AbbieTheCurious said:


> Hey just to follow up on your former question, yes having plants can definitely help with algae as they eat up the nutrients the algae would otherwise eat


Thanks.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

BettaF said:


> Thanks.


No problem! Also, if you want a super easy way to go just grow pothos out the top


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

AbbieTheCurious said:


> just grow pothos out the top


I have done this - it works well with little fuss


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> I have done this - it works well with little fuss


Yup! and best part if you end up having to use salt you can just throw them in a vase a few day haha what can I say I love fish not work XD


----------

